# Newbee from Grand Prairie and Hubbard, TX



## babalubird (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi. We live in Grand Prairie but have our farm near Hubbard, a dot on the map between Hillsboro and Corsicana, TX.

We have no bees yet but just had my first bee class, so looking forward to it soon, I hope.

Here to learn all I can.

Connie


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

HOWDY and I do hope you find the scenery around these parts pleasing... but don't trust the natives (insert your favorite smiley face here). This site has several other beekeepers from up in your general area.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Hey Connie! Hubbard is nice country.:thumbsup: Welcome to the forum.


----------



## daknoodle (Dec 8, 2005)

Hey Connie, I'm a backyard beek in Arlington.  welcome to beekeeping and glad to see some more locals!


----------



## babalubird (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks, everyone.

Daknoodle, I don't know how you've done it. Our town rules are murder here and we have a neighbor who would be super trouble if we put our bees in here.

So....I have to wait till we move to the farm.


----------



## daknoodle (Dec 8, 2005)

Mansfield and Grand Prairie both have nasty anti-bee laws, however Arlington does not. I've gone through everything as far as laws and regulations and I've yet to find anything in Arlington that does not allow them. My wife's grandfather was a beekeeper in Arlington for a couple decades before he gave me all of his equipment.

I also have neighbors who keep their noses out of my backyard (the plentiful trees help as well  ).

I've only got two hives, but would love to have any local beeks come over and take a look and chat. I'm a little unconventional in that I've gone with long hives with starter-strip medium sized frames. Going to try for section comb, we will see how well it goes.

You can see pictures of my stuff at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/daknoodle/sets/72157616441011213/

Doug


----------



## babalubird (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks, Daknoodle. Looked at your pics of long hive too. Thanks.

Yes, I eventually want both kind of hives. I'd like to do the honey comb as well as bottled strained honey. Let me get my little mini bee course in McKinney under my belt and read my two add'l bee books I just got from Amazon.

Right now, I don't even know enough to ask intelligent questions. After I get all this underway, I would like to take you up on your invitation. Maybe I can time it when truck-drivin' Hubby's home as he is much handier with tools than yours truly.

I am amazed also at how helpful bee people are.:thumbsup:

Connie


----------



## daknoodle (Dec 8, 2005)

Even ask the questions that seem stupid, we are all willing to help out.


----------

